# Dog teeth



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am not sure if this thread should be in grooming or in health?

Rufus was playing on my lap this morning and I got a really good look at his teeth. They are clean because I scrub them daily. But in between each tooth on the top front row I see a little white bit of something. I contemplated getting out the floss to clean it out but realized it is part of his actual tooth. Is this normal? Do your dogs have tiny wings on the sides of their front teeth? Now I am wondering if I have been brushing too hard or too often?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I know what you mean... like wee tiny bits of teeth in between? Both of mine have them, I just assumed it was how dog teeth look.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Ruth, that is a relief. I was googling dog dentisty. Did you know they actually have dentists for dogs!?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would love to find a dentist for my two. The vet does it but I prefer specialists.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good to know I am not the only crazy one on here. My last dog had teeth, I think, but I never looked at them. Rufus is treated more like a boy than a dog.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Good to know I am not the only crazy one on here. My last dog had teeth, I think, but I never looked at them. Rufus is treated more like a boy than a dog.


my two are the girls... not the "dogs" - everyone now calls them the girls too


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

And Lexi and Beemer are the "twins". I never thought to ask Maureen what kind of car she actually drives? Does anyone know?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think she did tell us - don't think she has a Lexus and a BMW


----------

